# Few of my projects



## dangeroustoys56

I came down with the tractor collecting bug back in the 90's - my wife knew about it, but had no idea what she was getting into. Shed rather have me buy em and turn around n sell em- but i see em as saving em from the scrap yard - some of my tractors are ornery and have certain quirks - probably something noone else would put up with. 

Since im basically self taught in repairing my stuff, i like to share some info ive gained over the years.

The majority of my 'fleet' is regular mowing tractors- i mow with a different one every week to keep them 'fresh'- at least every month or so i drag em all out and run every one of them around ( that run)- its an all day affair .

I do have a few 'modifeds' - tractors built to do things other then mow( due to deck issues, other tractor problems they became mods). Being older im more wise about saftey with my mod machines - a few are 'speed machines' ( ill have 3 when theyre all done) - ones being made into a go kart, one is a mild 2wd offroader/trail rider ( rear tires on the front for more clearance- sometime ill add a rack for the back)- the 4x4 tractor will be a while in the making.


----------



## Bamataco

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I came down with the tractor collecting bug back in the 90's - my wife knew about it, but had no idea what she was getting into. Shed rather have me buy em and turn around n sell em- but i see em as saving em from the scrap yard - some of my tractors are ornery and have certain quirks - probably something noone else would put up with.
> 
> Since im basically self taught in repairing my stuff, i like to share some info ive gained over the years.
> 
> The majority of my 'fleet' is regular mowing tractors- i mow with a different one every week to keep them 'fresh'- at least every month or so i drag em all out and run every one of them around ( that run)- its an all day affair .
> 
> I do have a few 'modifeds' - tractors built to do things other then mow( due to deck issues, other tractor problems they became mods). Being older im more wise about saftey with my mod machines - a few are 'speed machines' ( ill have 3 when theyre all done) - ones being made into a go kart, one is a mild 2wd offroader/trail rider ( rear tires on the front for more clearance- sometime ill add a rack for the back)- the 4x4 tractor will be a while in the making.


Those modifieds sound very interesting. Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## TeamCheap

I just scrapped a bunch of tractor stuff but it was mostly the chassis's that were cracked/rusted and the decks that were really rusted out bad.

My wife was so happy to see them go that she even helped a little in taking them apart but I had to send her to the house when I seen some good parts on the trailer headed to the scrap yard.

I will sell off or scrap the other parts I have once I have my main tractor project mostly done.

I still have five runners but will be thinning out the group over the next year or so.

I dont think I'll ever make a racing tractor but they are interesting.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Ive tinkered with making tractors faster over the years- a few ive taken apart, due to not being safe enough, however i do have a couple i am going to be building safe as possible- i dont call mine 'racers' because therye not built according to any sanctioned event guides - mine are for personal experementation only- how fast safely can a governed engine make a tractor go ( on private property and wearing proper saftey gear).

This is my current 'speed machine' - a '91 MTD - lowered front axle, low profile rear tires, lower seating position- reminds me of driving a 'big wheel' trike when i was younger- it handles excellent, currently goes around 10mph ( trying with all stock stuff ) , made a foot throttle for better control - a 18.5HP twin engine swap is next in line, with possibly a 6 speed shift on the fly manual trans from a 94 murray, aftermarket brakes and more lowering will also be on the list:











Future rebuild to mild modifying- 1994 Murray ( 1991 MTD hood) - originally was my main 'speed machine' - after a few trial runs, i deemed it to be too unstable for its near stock configuration and i took it apart till it can be rebuilt safer - it wont be as fast as before, itll get some lowering, better brakes, upgraded steering and smaller motor: 










Experement tractor- 1996 MTD chassis with a 1985 MTD mastercut hood - combining a stock variable speed pulley setup with a 3 speed manual trans from a 70's simplicity - no speed here- just seeing how many different ratios i can get from the setup:










Offroader - 80's agway ( murray) ive had for years- used to run thru a swamp with it behind my folks house back north ( stock with a 10HP briggs) - just 'updating' it a bit with larger tires, larger motor, foot throttle and eventually a rack to carry stuff ( like an ATV) - eventually id like to get some ATV or AG tires for it :











A couple future projects: 

2003 MTD bolens chassis under 1969 wheelhorse sheetmetal - my 'rat rod' of tractors - will be low, fast and definitely safer then my murray - heres a pic of the 'original wheelhorse' before disassembly:










1990's GT6000 craftsman made into a true 4x4 lawntractor - itll be running the wheelhorse trans up front, some lifting to fit rear GT tires up front, horizontal twin - purely for offroad use only :











Ill post updates for these projects here in this thread when i get some shed time.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Bamataco: I have a thread on the wizard go kart- its at a stand still till after the holidays - heres the link: 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f209/go-kart-built-80s-mtd-wizard-15332/


TeamCheep: Between rebuilt runners and spare parts, i have like 28 tractors total - i hate selling stuff and keep spare parts like crazy.

I dont call my 'speed machines' racers- mainly because theyre not built to racing specs ( or intended to race) - mainly building for personal use on my property (safe use) to see what thier limitations are.


----------



## country Gent

*Not stock tractors*

Hay guys and gals. About ready to hit the hay and was reading my email. I really enjoy watching the mower races, but being that I will be turning 70 years young next year, I don't feel like I want to break any bones needlessly. I too have a collection of garden tractors and I opted 5 years ago to get into a more safer and slower motorsport of Garden Tractor Pulling. Been very successful running the 1050lb and 1250lb stock class here in FL. Our 2011 pulling season kicks off the last weekend in January with a Triple Crown, 3 weekends in a row. (2 and 3 day pulls) Here's a couple of photos of my "Joe Deer" puller and my "Resurrected Roper" slightly modified everyday mower. Found the Roper at the landfill missing the hood and grill and a wore out deck. Adapted a Craftsman GT hood and grill to it and adapted a 46inch deck in place of the 42inch. It's a hydro and drives like a Cadilac. Toys for big boys!! Country Gent


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Nice machines - if i hadnt moved south, pop and i wouldve started building puller tractors. I like that GT style hood on the roper- i havent been able to find any tractors like that that around.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Mini update: got some cool Christmas presents to help my projects out- a 3/8" air ratchet and sockets along with a 3" air cut off tool and a 3000lb remote controlled winch, also got a couple sets of step drill bits those are THE best thing since sliced bread, ive had my original set now for about 3 years and theyre finally wearing out, cause ive drilled alot of metal with em - after the holidays ill be working on the wizard project here soon enough.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Finally an update: I picked up a 1:1 right angle gearbox off ebay for $10 ( $23 total) - screeming deal all it needs is a good cleaning and regreasing and a bent pulley ( looks like someone got too tight with a puller) - feels like all the berings are tight.

This opens a door on the MTD- its getting the 18HP twin, the new gear box, straight axle and a disc brake setup along with 4 golf kart wheels and plenty of lowering - im thinking a 'stage 2 ' to it will be the addition of the '69 wheelhorse sheetmetal .

From You Tube i got the idea of a 4x4 tractor using a noma all wheel steer rear transmission - cept up front - sounds like i might home make a steering front trans for the agway as a 'stage two' - i need to put a motor on the thing first.

The other tractors are still sitting......


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Update : got my wheels for the agway - a set of brand new atv wheels with 9" rims for the front ( will work good when i set it up for 4 wheel drive) - tires were $20 for the pair . I bot a pair of 25x13.00x9 wooly booger atv wheels with rims for $25 at a flea market for the back recently - other then a lil cleaning , theres not a thing wrong with em.

It pays to scour flea markets for stuff cheep. Now if i can locate a complete noma rear steer trans ill be all set.....


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Man you keep finding the deals, looks like you're right into it now!  Don't forget pictures as you move along. Bye


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have pics of those wheels on my phone, just havent gotten around to downloading them yet - work has kept me busy .


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Wow - been a while since i added to this post - been busy finishing up my Task Force , work, home stuff - BUT im finally dragging my murray mod into the shed ( well outside because of the sparks flying) .

Not sure what happened to the pics above but things have changed - my focus for projects right now are stock tractors and my mod murray - the agway is on hold OR i might use a 90's GT murray instead for my off roader ( way beefier) - if i do go with the murray, the agway will return to stock mowing status ( still have original parts) , the Wizard will get its chance possibly after the mod murray , depends how well it turns out. The wheelhorse and other projects are on hold for a while unfortunately....


So, the 94 murray is undergoing some serious mods. I have a couple other chassis's to work with,which would be easier to build - but the main reason is because of the 6 speed shift on the fly trans setup- easier shifting without clutching.

I acquired a set of 10" golf kart rims with low profile tires for $20 - can use my 4 bolt hubs to mount them on the tractor - fronts have tapered berings, so should mean easier/safer rolling- rear hubs ill need to make an adapter to fit the 3/4" axles .

I modified a MTD front axle ( stronger and flatter then the stock axle) to use, ill reinforce it, and add some more welds to it for extra strength. The spindles are actually a 3/4" steel nipple, and 3/4" grade 8 bolts - 3/4" bolts hold the spindles on the axle - when its pretty much done, ill drill the bolts for lock pins to keep it from comming apart. ill also try to add some zerks to keep it greased up.

Being my first attempt at custom making spindles, its a sort of trial by error - i have a pair i bot from northern tools, i dont want to use those yet- might save them for the wizard. 

The front im aiming for around 5- 6" drop - factory height was around 12" - the front axle is up to the frame and will be solid mounted - depending if i want more drop or not, id have to cut into the frame.

The rear ill leave stock height, for now - it gives the tractor a slight rake - after i cut the seat position down lower, ill see wether or not i need to raise the trans higher - to keep the setup i can go max 2-3".

The clutch will need to be custom, along with a direct steer setup - also need to come up with something for brakes - would be easier if i locked the trans, ill tackle that when i come to that point.

Ill need to get pics of its current state - but heres what it looked like when i bot it (top) and previous mod state to show its progress- im also going back to a stock hood setup :


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Small update: I had some time today, so decided to give it a try at building a couple hub adapters ( ended up only making one tho) - few years back i bot some 1" 4 bolt hubs, to save a lil cash - i decided to make adapters. I bot a couple 3/4" steel bushings that fit into the 1" hub , bot a box of multiple size square keyways - i welded the key to fit the hub on the outside of the bushing, then with some trial and error i ended up cutting a groove in the other side of the bushing for the key to fit the 3/4" axle. 

All together the bushings and box of keyways cost under $10 - far cry from $30 a piece hubs that fit a 3/4" axle .

Next time ill get pictures.....


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Been a while - im still working on my mod murray , makin it safer...

Im still working on making front spindles/tweaking an MTD front axle - the adapters for the rear axle wheel hubs are done and welded up. Im setting up the front axle to run either 8" rims or the 10" rims ( 2 sets of tires)- having to adjust the pitman arms on the spindles to fit both.

I have to chop the rear seat area down to lower the seat as well , why the back is all apart - lil by little.....

Decided about my agway , thats going back to stock - setting up a 11HP briggs on it, went over the deck - still have to set the motor position and most likely make a pulley ( interferes with the tie rod).

Im using a 90's GT murray as a off roader instead - has the larger rear axles , better frame, pretty beat up so its perfect to mod out.


----------



## 546cowboy

*My latest refurbish*

Hi all
well my latest finished tractor isn't quite done yet as it still needs new decals. It did turn out better than I expected though, See what you think.

I have also put up a couple of my modified tractos for you to enjoy.


----------



## Thomas

Be most interesting to see how the mower deck fits on WH. 

Indeed you have nack fabing also keeping model looking sharp,sooo Iam guessing your next project shall be narrow frontend.


----------



## 546cowboy

The Red/White/Blue Craftsman is the speed tractor. It goes down the road about 25 mph but it can get a little scary. The dump truck I built out of two Craftsman frames bolted together, I made the dump bed out of an old gravity box and the cab was plywood I had lying around. I did put big tires on the front too but can't find those pictures.

The High Horse I didn't build myself. Bought it off Ebay and changed to a bigger motor. Repainted it and added the custom decals. It's a lot of fun to drive around on. I do have a 60" trail mower I built from scratch tht I could use behind it.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Cool projects 546 Cowboy- I like the lifted WH and red/white /blue one. Thats the same reason i took my mod murray apart - thing handled terribly. 

If you locked the front axle from swiveling up and down- it probably wont be as squirelly.

In my case i have more ideas for projects then time to finish them - some are stock mowers, while around 6 are mods - im changing gears ( so to speak) with the murray again - im thinking of using the sheetmetal of the murray on a craftsman chassis- itll give me more room to work with and be stronger then the pan chassis.

A few years back i had an idea after seeing someone build one - a gas powered power wheels car ( those battery powered ones for kids) - first one that came to mind that would fit me was an Escalade - after searching for a cheep one to chop up for quite some time - i got one from the local Restore for $25 ( and it does work still) - keep in mind these things are over $400 brand new.

Another project to add to the list of many.....


----------



## country Gent

*Joe deere*



country Gent said:


> Hay guys and gals. About ready to hit the hay and was reading my email. I really enjoy watching the mower races, but being that I will be turning 72 years young next year, I don't feel like I want to break any bones needlessly. I too have a collection of garden tractors and I opted 7 years ago to get into a more safer and slower motorsport of Garden Tractor Pulling. Been very successful running the 1050lb and 1250lb stock class here in FL. Our 2013 pulling season kicks off the last weekend in January with a Triple Crown, 3 weekends in a row. (2 and 3 day pulls) Here's a couple of photos of my "Joe Deer" puller and my "Resurrected Roper" slightly modified everyday mower. Found the Roper at the landfill missing the hood and grill and a wore out deck. Adapted a Craftsman GT hood and grill to it and adapted a 46inch deck in place of the 42inch. It's a hydro and drives like a Cadilac. Toys for big boys!! Country Gent


 Don't know how my "Joe Deere" photo get's used for dangeroustoys56 post, unless it's because he likes it. Ha Ha Enjoy!!


----------

